# Rogue One bekommt ersten Oscar: ILM wird für Technik ausgezeichnet



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Rogue One bekommt ersten Oscar: ILM wird für Technik ausgezeichnet* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Rogue One bekommt ersten Oscar: ILM wird für Technik ausgezeichnet


----------



## Scytale89 (5. Januar 2017)

Das wird doch wohl keine gekaufte PR Nummer sein?

Mir ist noch nie so schnell das Uncanny Valley ins Gesicht geschlagen wie bei Cyber Tarkin und Cyber Leia. Man sieht einfach sofort, dass das CGI ist. Und dafür einen Oscar?


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2017)

Scytale89 schrieb:


> Das wird doch wohl keine gekaufte PR Nummer sein?
> 
> Mir ist noch nie so schnell das Uncanny Valley ins Gesicht geschlagen wie bei Cyber Tarkin und Cyber Leia. Man sieht einfach sofort, dass das CGI ist. Und dafür einen Oscar?



Bei Leia stimme ich dir zu, bei Tarkin dagegen überhaupt nicht.

Außerdem wurden nicht diese Figuren ausgezeichnet, sondern die Leistung bei Entwicklung und Innovation der zugrunde liegenden Technik.
Daher ist das auch eher ein Oscar für ILM und weniger für Rogue One.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Januar 2017)

Ein Sonder-Oscar. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, gabs für Episode 5 und 6 damals auch. Muss man aber klar von den Nominierungsoscars trennen, und bei der Nominierung für beste SFXs wäre "Rogue One" automatisch raus, oder? Einen Doppeloscar zu verleihen ist doch unmöglich.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (5. Januar 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Sonder-Oscar. Ist ja nicht das erste Mal, gabs für Episode 5 und 6 damals auch. Muss man aber klar von den Nominierungsoscars trennen, und bei der Nominierung für beste SFXs wäre "Rogue One" automatisch raus, oder? Einen Doppeloscar zu verleihen ist doch unmöglich.



Es geht hier nicht um Visual Effects.
Es geht um den Technical Achievement Award der Academy. (der seit den 30er Jahren vergeben wird)
Den hat ILM unter anderem auch 1977 für die Erfindung Dykstraflex-Kamera für Episode 4 bekommen.
Unabhängig davon hat A New Hope später bei der Preisverleihung den Oscar für beste visuelle Effekte erhalten.


----------



## Frullo (5. Januar 2017)

Was genau ist denn so viel besser bei Rogue One als bei, sagen wir mal Tron 2 (der jüngere Flynn sowie Clu) und Avatar (Jake Sully, Neytiri)?


----------



## McDrake (5. Januar 2017)

Tarkin empfand ich irgendwie "hölzern".
Leia war zu kurz um was zu bemerken.


----------

